# Casa del Caca...LMAO



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I sure love my babies. Gosh they crack me up.

I currently have TEN Maltese. Yep, I'm dogsitting Gio, and Snoops.

Here's a few pics from today. 


*SIX ON THEIR SECTIONAL...YES, I BOUGHT THE WORLDS LARGEST DOG BED:*












*HERE'S "FLOPPY LEG" TOMMY. IS HE CUTE, OR WHAT:*

*







*


*NOW BIG-EAR BETTE. SHE FITS RIGHT IN:*












*HERE'S LBB!!! HE WAS SHAVED DOWN YESTERDAY, AND HE'S LOVIN' LIFE!!:*

*







*


*REMEMBER SNOOPY? HE'S AFRAID OF HIS OWN SHADOW. HE LOVES ME, THOUGH, ALONG WITH SUGAR. HE PREFERS TO STAY ON MY BED, AND AWAY FROM LBB:*











*YEP, HERE'S THE SUGAR GIRL. GOSH, I LOVE HER. SHE IS TOO COOL FOR SCHOOL:*

*







*


*NOW, LBB PISSING OFF COBY, WITH BETTE STICKIN' HER NOSE IN:*












*SO NOW BETTE STICKIN' HER NOSE IN COBY'S BUTT:*












*RAUL: YOU'RE ALL INSANE, THIS WILL BE IN MY WEEKLY REPORT:*


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Looks like my house only half the fluffs involved,only 5. They pretty much take over the couch and the bed...but I love'm anyway...


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Debbie - what a cast of characters!! With an emphasis on the word characters. :w00t:They are all so unique and so special and it's pretty clear from those pix how much you love them and they love you. :wub: I love them sprawled all over your couch. And I have to say that the more I see Bette the more I love that big eared gal. :HistericalSmiley: 
And I can't believe you cut all of LBB's hair except his head. Aren't you worried all that hair will obstruct his vision?:innocent: You are an amazing woman.


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

You are definitely the premier Maltese Mama!! And an angel too!
Hugs to you and the kiddos!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I think Raul needs a little privacy edit :blush:. Other than that - these pictures are adorable - I would love to spend 5 minutes at your house, I bet its so much fun


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Snowbody said:


> And I can't believe you cut all of LBB's hair except his head. Aren't you worried all that hair will obstruct his vision?:innocent: You are an amazing woman.


 
*THANK YOU FOR MENTIONING THIS SUSAN. HOW THE H*LL AM I SUPPOSE TO SEE WITH ALL THIS HAIR IN MY EYES? *

*DRIVES ME MAD AT TIMES!! THIS WILL BE GOING IN MY WEEKLY REPORT, ALONG WITH RAUL'S PENIS STICKING OUT IN HIS PIC. OH YES, I'M NOT THAT BLIND RAUL:*

*I'M VOICING MY OPINION:*

*







*


----------



## Maltbabe (Oct 10, 2010)

*New to group*

*HI ALL!*

*I am the proud owner of 5 Maltese. Petey, Ladie, Mimie, Capi and Max.*

*Ladie was a gift from mu husband 5 years ago. Petey, I inherited him from our daughter who lives with her in laws and the father in law hates dogs. He used to hit Petey with a broom!:mellow: The moment my daughter caught him the act, she asked if we could care for him and it has now been 2 years. LOL:innocent:*

*Mimie was another gift from hubbie and she has given us 2 beautiful little boys as a result of an unplanned mating with Petey who was wearing a belly band and SHE tore it off.:wub: This is how Capi and Max came to us this past JULY 14.:aktion033: They all sleep with us and as part of our family, the occupy our family room counch and my bed.*

*I never dreamed of having so many babies but right now, I cannot picture my life without them.*

*Best,*

*Maltabe*


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Deb. you make me giggle with your cast of characters. You should write childrens books or do a show


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Deleting what I wrote. It's all good. Just need to educate. 

Now, back to my, most AWESOME of doggies!! YIPEEEE, I love them.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Gosh, Deb, it's crazy at your house for sure!!! But lots of fun I bet!!! I love all your babies!!!


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

I especially love:wub: the first pic of your sweeties. They all look so cozy and little Bette has a nice big portion of the couch where she is just chill'n...........Have I told you, you are amazing ?

Jenna:thumbsup:


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Deb you have such an amazing group. I love the pictures.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

I love how all your babies are all on top of the sofa!
Like no one wants to be demoted to the bottom part.
What a fun malty crew!


----------



## Gia (Aug 17, 2010)

You sure have a house full of cuties. How in the world do you keep them straight. I think I would be like my grandma...when she was talking to us she would go thru the names of all her grandchildren before she got the right one. I used to laugh at her but now I'm doing it


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

Oh, great! Thanks alot, Deb! Bogie says he wants a new dog bed just like you have at your house. I tried to explain to him that we don't have the room for it and that he is an only dog... he isn't happy with my answer. Look what you and your gang started! LOL


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Bless you Deb for your generous heart for these fluffs! They all look so sweet and content.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

3Maltmom said:


> Deleting what I wrote. It's all good. Just need to educate.
> 
> Now, back to my, most AWESOME of doggies!! YIPEEEE, I love them.


Not fair. I didn't even get to read what you wrote before you unwrote it. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks for the great pictures Deb. I love each & every one. I still love Bette's ears. Snoopy is a little doll, I must have missed his arrival. Oh they are all adorable. LBB is still my favorite though. You are a something else Deb.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I love your crew, Deb! Living the life of luxury hanging out on the couch! Doesn't get much better than that!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

angel's mom said:


> Not fair. I didn't even get to read what you wrote before you unwrote it. :HistericalSmiley:


Oh I was thinking the same thing :HistericalSmiley:Bless Deb's heart.

All I kept thinking was :w00t: talk about the wrong thread and bad timing.

Okie dokie, back to Deb and her babies, and how special you are Deb, and even just as important, how special your babies are. Oh they look so happy, and I can't wait to show hubby. He's heard about fosters and Angels on earth, but boy oh boy, your thead, and your pics, tell the whole story.

Love you Deb, I love what you do, and I just love all of your babies so much. Wish I could curl up on that big sofa with all of them. Each of them, touch my heart.

Thank you for sharing so much!!!!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Awwww Deb - what a houseful of cuties! Sweetness and Tessa want to come play - in fact, I think Tessa's trying to find her suitcase right now!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

3Maltmom said:


> *THANK YOU FOR MENTIONING THIS SUSAN. HOW THE H*LL AM I SUPPOSE TO SEE WITH ALL THIS HAIR IN MY EYES? *
> 
> *DRIVES ME MAD AT TIMES!! THIS WILL BE GOING IN MY WEEKLY REPORT, ALONG WITH RAUL'S PENIS STICKING OUT IN HIS PIC. OH YES, I'M NOT THAT BLIND RAUL:*
> 
> ...


This is my favorite picture! I literally laughted out LOUD just now when I saw this pic and read your caption~~~~Go LBB.....YOU rule that household!!!


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

Deb,

Thanks for keeping it REAL - your place looks like the kind of place kids LOVED to go after school and on weekends - fun and full of adventure!

Those fluffs really have the life. LLB is too funny!

Allie


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

What a happy bunch. I swear Deb...your house is maltese heaven! Do those pups realize how lucky they are to have you?! It's so heartwarming. They are all precious. That 1st pic is priceless. And I have to say....I'm IN LOVE w/Snoopy! *sigh*


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Thanks for sharing all the pics Deb. I want a pic of you with all the kids too. Deb's house is always room for one more with lots of love to go around and laughs too. You are the best Deb.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

3Maltmom said:


> *THANK YOU FOR MENTIONING THIS SUSAN. HOW THE H*LL AM I SUPPOSE TO SEE WITH ALL THIS HAIR IN MY EYES? *
> 
> *DRIVES ME MAD AT TIMES!! THIS WILL BE GOING IN MY WEEKLY REPORT, ALONG WITH RAUL'S PENIS STICKING OUT IN HIS PIC. OH YES, I'M NOT THAT BLIND RAUL:*
> 
> ...


LBB -I knew you'd see it my way.:HistericalSmiley:Just makes you want to scream apparently.:thumbsup: I think it's such a good idea that you write a weekly report. Too bad I saw Mommy near the shredder the other day. :w00t::w00t:
(And I won't go into any Raul lipstick references.) :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

What a cast of characters! Never a dull moment at Casa del Caca, huh?


----------



## =supermanskivvies= (Aug 7, 2008)

Awww, what a bunch of cuties! LBB looks totally rock and roll with his hairstyle. And Raul isn't a shy boy at all, huh? :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Crisse wants to know what the heck goes on there and why hasn't she been invited?!!!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Deb, I am just seeing these precious pictures. I love the pictures. You are such an angel, Deb, who cares so lovingly for these precious fluff babies.

I love you, sweet girlfriend, Deb.:smootch:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

It must be so much fun at your house!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Crisse's still waiting for an invitation!
xoxoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

love all those babies!!


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

What a wonderful group of fluffs you have. I love them
all. Bless your heart for giving them a home. Just kinda
of curious on what happens when someone rings your door bell?


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Deb, I see reports are being written.....but who is receiving them?????

I'd like a full report asap. 


And I'd like to know why just about the entire sofa is taken up.....except for the nice "pet" blankie that you placed for the pups to lay on. :blink:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

The A Team said:


> Deb, I see reports are being written.....but who is receiving them?????
> 
> I'd like a full report asap.
> 
> ...


 
Because Little Bette pooped on it ~ :HistericalSmiley: The others wanted nothing to do with it ~ LMAO

LBB: I am now sending my reports to Pat. Yep, getting tired of NOTHING being done. Apparently, we do NOT have an HR department. Deb said, "We did", yep SHE seems to be HR. 

I am now filing a formal complaint to Pat. I'm tired of Raul's penis hangin' out, and I'm tired of Bette "Poopin' on my blanket". This is unacceptable!!
This is a workplace. I work for my leisure. 

I "see" what's going on, and it's pissing me off.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

The A Team said:


> Deb, I see reports are being written.....but who is receiving them?????
> 
> I'd like a full report asap.
> 
> ...


Pet blankie???? I thought that was the part of the sofa the dogs allow her to use.


----------

